# 502 Bad Gateway



## jupp11 (2 August 2011)

Seit gestern abend taucht beim Aufruf des Forums gelegentlich nach längerer
Wartezeit eine leere Seite mit dieser Fehlermeldung auf


> *502 Bad Gateway*
> 
> nginx/1.0.4


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2011)

Wann zuletzt?


----------



## jupp11 (2 August 2011)

Wenige Minuten vor dem Posting Fehlermeldung per c&p

danach wieder normal


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2011)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Devilfrank (3 August 2011)

> Beheben von 502-Fehlern - allgemein
> 
> Dieses Problem rührt von einer schlechten IP-Kommunikation zwischen nachgestellten Computern her. Dies kann möglicherweise den Webserver an der Site, die Sie besuchen wollen, mit einschließen. Bevor Sie dieses Problem analysieren, sollten Sie Ihren Browsercache vollständig leeren.
> 
> ...



Ist hier noch nicht aufgetreten. Hm, schwer zu sagen.
Kannst du das nächste mal einen Tracert machen, ob da was zu erkennen ist?


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2011)

Diese Meldung/Reaktion ist insgesamt dreimal aufgetaucht und  seitdem nicht mehr.
Die Fehlermeldung als solche war mir bis dahin völlig unbekannt und  ist nur auf dieser
URL  aufgetreten. Alle anderen Seiten verhielten sich zu diesen Zeitpunkten völlig normal.

Sollte nur als Hinweis dienen, nicht als Panikmeldung.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2011)

ich hatte sie 1x


----------



## Heiko (3 August 2011)

Die Ursache ist im Webserver zu suchen. Wir setzen neuerdings nginx ein, der keinen PHP-Support bietet. Aus Performancegründen ist die PHP-Berarbeitung auf einen eigenen Prozess ausgelagert, der per lokalem Netz angesprochen wird. Wenn der Prozess nicht schnell genug antwortet, passiert genau das. Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach der Lösung. Vermutlich wurde das Problem aber durch das gestrige Update für nginx gelöst.


----------



## jupp11 (6 August 2011)

zeitweise extrem langsame Response z.T. mit dieser Fehlermeldung


> An unexpected error occurred. Please try again later.



Nachtrag  18:45: Verhalten  normal

Nachtrag  18:52: 504 Gateway Time-out
nginx/1.0.5


----------

